# Festool CONNECT 2016 Sat. September 10th – Visit, demo and join in the festivities!



## Admin (Dec 10, 2003)

*Festool CONNECT* 2016 Sat. September 10th – your chance to visit, demo and join in the festivities.



> *What?* Festool Connect 2016
> *Where?* Lebanon, Indiana
> *When?* Saturday, September 10
> Why? Demo new tools, tour the Festool USA headquarters, meet up with great woodworkers, and get to know the Festool team


Here's a video from from a previous Festool Connect event so you can see what it's all about about...












_Sponsored by Festool_


----------



## Youngin' (Sep 16, 2012)

Road trip!


----------



## brhokel606 (Mar 7, 2014)

As of right now I am planning on going to this:thumbsup:


----------



## maxwage (Nov 25, 2012)

Woohoo. Only an hour away for me!


----------



## Deckhead (Dec 9, 2010)

If my machinery guy is going I might be able to get him to pay for my flight.

Is this going to stay a sticky so we can know who's going to go? Might be able to get a bunch together for a night of drunkeness, I mean, cards...


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

I'd consider going if the drinking is good.


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

I'll be there. May head down the night before. 

There is a Holiday Inn about 1/2 mile east the the facility. A Motel 6 is there also. 

Tom


----------



## Deckhead (Dec 9, 2010)

Just checked ticket prices... Only $235 roundtrip. I'm a definite maybe.


----------



## Deckhead (Dec 9, 2010)

Tom, should we stay in Indy or in Lebanon? Should I get a car?


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

The hotel's are about 1 to 2 miles east of their facility.


----------



## kixnbux (Feb 12, 2015)

I'm planning to be there.


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Deckhead said:


> Tom, should we stay in Indy or in Lebanon? Should I get a car?


I can pick up some of you guys at the airport if you arrange to arrive about the same time. I'll drop those off that are leaving after Connect on Saturday. I plan on driving home Saturday night. My truck seats 8. 

I booked a room at the Holiday Inn just east of Festool. If you book at the Holiday Inn I can take you to Connect. If not you'll need to arrange for travel to and from Connect. As I said there is a Motel 6 across the street from the Holiday Inn.

The airport is about 30 miles south of Lebanon. 

Indy is a really nice city. There is more to do in Indy, we can spend time in Indy on Friday night. 

Holiday Inn address- 335 N. Mount Zion Rd. Lebanon, In.

Festool address- 400 Enterprise Dr. Lebanon In.

Tom


----------



## Deckhead (Dec 9, 2010)

Was just thinking about a road trip too. If there are some auctions on the way I could pull a Darcy as the midwest has much better stuff for Woodworking machinery than here. If I do that I'll take the truck and trailer and could do a solid roadtrip.

Darcy, how long did it take you to get to Florida? I know how long it takes to get to the line so I could just add that. Also, do you plan on going?

Tom, you sure are a welcoming guy and if I do fly I will take you up on that offer. I've been in Indiana but never Indianapolis, I have friends in Carmel who I keep threatening to visit. Sure would be a cool place to visit.


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Carmel is a beautiful place-------- Go see it. 

Tom


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I made it from indy to almost the panhandle state line in 11 hours hauling pretty full and heavy. Stopped to transfer fuel and eat dinner.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I am 2 1/2 hours north of Lebanon.

New shop will be set up and running by then.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I am 2 1/2 hours north of Lebanon.
> 
> New shop will be set up and running by then.


Hosting a party at the new shop?


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Inner10 said:


> Hosting a party at the new shop?


Sure.


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Inner10 said:


> Hosting a party at the new shop?





WarnerConstInc. said:


> Sure.


Looks like Sunday is booked now.

Tom


----------



## Dan_Watson (Mar 1, 2008)

As of now I am planning on heading west for this as well.


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Deckhead said:


> I'm thinking of getting a rental car if anyone wants to head out of the Indy airport with me. I'm just thinking of getting a rental so I can go visit Darcy if he'll have me is probably something I should do if he kicks me out in a hurry:laughing:
> 
> So, I want to spend a couple days. Anyone staying beyond Sat? Ive never been to Indy so I figured between going and helping Darcy rip lumber and visiting the city, a couple days could be easily spent. Might even take the whole family for a week... are the leaves changing then? They dont believe me leaves change colors.


A little early for the leaf color change.

Tom


----------



## Deckhead (Dec 9, 2010)

Alright so here's my plan. I'm flying in on Friday mid morning into Indy. Would love to do the dinner thing if you guys are up for it. I'm thinking I'll do a hotel in Indy on Friday night then rent a car in the morning if anyone else needs a ride to Lebanon.

Then following Darcy to his place on Sat night after the event. Plan to bull**** and see what the Indiana folks do and mess with some of his machinery.

I'll buy some booze as long as there isn't too many who join us:laughing:. Ping pong and you will be crushed Floridian style.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

The more the merrier. 

I may put you to work though.


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Deckhead said:


> Alright so here's my plan. I'm flying in on Friday mid morning into Indy. Would love to do the dinner thing if you guys are up for it. I'm thinking I'll do a hotel in Indy on Friday night then rent a car in the morning if anyone else needs a ride to Lebanon.
> 
> Then following Darcy to his place on Sat night after the event. Plan to bull**** and see what the Indiana folks do and mess with some of his machinery.
> 
> I'll buy some booze as long as there isn't too many who join us:laughing:. Ping pong and you will be crushed Floridian style.


Make sure you get the booze on Saturday, no packaged liquor sales here on Sunday.

Tom


----------



## brhokel606 (Mar 7, 2014)

Does anyone want to meet for dinner friday night? Like 7ish or something like that?


----------



## Deckhead (Dec 9, 2010)

brhokel606 said:


> Does anyone want to meet for dinner friday night? Like 7ish or something like that?


I'm in, I just don't know what's good to eat and where.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

I'd go but I want you all to have a good time! :laughing:


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

brhokel606 said:


> Does anyone want to meet for dinner friday night? Like 7ish or something like that?





Deckhead said:


> I'm in, I just don't know what's good to eat and where.



What are we looking for?

We can do St. Elmo's Fire--it's a high end steak house.

Ruth Chris-high end steak house.

The Oceanaire- Great sea food. 

Rathskeller--Excellent German food.

Ram--Pub type setting, food is pretty good. 

The Eagles Nest is really cool and very good--again high end.

Weber Grill--name says it all. 

All places I have dined at, not a bad meal at any of them. 

Tom


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

There is Capital Grill-I've never been there, hear it is a great restaurant. 

Tom


----------



## Deckhead (Dec 9, 2010)

The only place I'm really "against" is a seafood place only because I'm a bit of a snob for fresh seafood living where I live and fishing as much as I do. Now the German food? I'm all for a good ball of fried cheese followed by a good schnitzel finished off with a nice black forest pie (mouth is watering just thinking about it).

Love a good steak especially that midwest beef!

So, being German, I have to vote for the German place and a good big beer.


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

The Oceanaire flys everything in daily. Some of it may come from your area.

I'm good with what ever. 

Both steakhouses are very expensive. Not unusual for the tab for my wife and I to be 200+. 

Tom


----------



## brhokel606 (Mar 7, 2014)

It doesn't really matter to me where, I love seafood but can eat anything. We don't get much seafood (good stuff) in Iowa, lol. Well we have a Red Lobster if that counts..l.l:whistling

Are those resturants in Indy?


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

brhokel606 said:


> It doesn't really matter to me where, I love seafood but can eat anything. We don't get much seafood (good stuff) in Iowa, lol. Well we have a Red Lobster if that counts..l.l:whistling
> 
> Are those resturants in Indy?


All are in downtown Indy. Most are in the Centere Circle or within a block or two. 

Tom


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

It depends on if Dad's buying or if I'm buying. Kidding, I'll be fine with whatever the majority wants to do.


----------



## Dan_Watson (Mar 1, 2008)

I am driving in on Friday, staying at the Holiday Inn in Lebanon, heading out Saturday Night. 

I can meet for dinner Friday Night, just need to know what time to arrive. That is if inviting myself was OK.


----------



## Deckhead (Dec 9, 2010)

Dan_Watson said:


> I am driving in on Friday, staying at the Holiday Inn in Lebanon, heading out Saturday Night.
> 
> I can meet for dinner Friday Night, just need to know what time to arrive. That is if inviting myself was OK.


Thats okay, I invited myself to stay at Darcy's house:laughing:

Tom, I'm not going to be getting car until the next morning, what hotel is good to stay at near those places?


----------



## brhokel606 (Mar 7, 2014)

No invites needed, I figure we all just chime in if we are interested in getting together, so everyone is welcome. Will just probably need a head count to make sure we can all get a table together.


----------



## brhokel606 (Mar 7, 2014)

I'll make sure I wear a punisher shirt so everyone recognizes me from my avatar. Just look for the shaved head, goatee wearing, 6"'8" guy with a sweet punisher shirt! :laughing:


----------



## brhokel606 (Mar 7, 2014)

Sorry for triple post,

Tom, do you know if we can buy tools at the event? I want the HKC saw and I will order from ACME tools if not but would love to drive home 2 days early with it.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

brhokel606 said:


> Sorry for triple post,
> 
> Tom, do you know if we can buy tools at the event? I want the HKC saw and I will order from ACME tools if not but would love to drive home 2 days early with it.


Nope.


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Deckhead said:


> Thats okay, I invited myself to stay at Darcy's house:laughing:
> 
> Tom, I'm not going to be getting car until the next morning, what hotel is good to stay at near those places?


We really like the Crowne Plaza Union Station. There is another across the street I've stayed at, I'll have to find the name for you. Both are within blocks of most of the restaurants. 

What Darcy said on picking up the tools, I preordered some items, they won't let the dealer hand them to me at Connect. 

Tom


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

brhokel606 said:


> I'll make sure I wear a punisher shirt so everyone recognizes me from my avatar. Just look for the shaved head, goatee wearing, 6"'8" guy with a sweet punisher shirt! :laughing:


I'm the hunched over feeble old man, hope I remember to put pants on for the event :laughing:

Tom


----------



## Deckhead (Dec 9, 2010)

Ill probably be wearing long johns and my north face winter jacket:laughing:

Seriously though, always have a camo hat on and usually sunglasses around my neck, and if its below 70 I'll have that jacket.


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Dan_Watson said:


> I am driving in on Friday, staying at the Holiday Inn in Lebanon, heading out Saturday Night.
> 
> I can meet for dinner Friday Night, just need to know what time to arrive. That is if inviting myself was OK.


I'm staying at the same hotel.

Tom


----------



## Frank Castle (Dec 27, 2011)

brhokel606 said:


> I'll make sure I wear a punisher shirt so everyone recognizes me from my avatar. Just look for the shaved head, goatee wearing, 6"'8" guy with a sweet punisher shirt! :laughing:


Oh man! I was gonna wear my Punisher shirt.

However, I can't make it. So sport your shirt proudly.:laughing:


----------



## Deckhead (Dec 9, 2010)

Tom what about the Westin and the Hyatt Regency? Are they close? I hate big cities so I'm going to stay in one, how's that for making sense?:laughing:


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Deckhead said:


> Tom what about the Westin and the Hyatt Regency? Are they close? I hate big cities so I'm going to stay in one, how's that for making sense?:laughing:


Both are connected via sky brides or tunnels to the Convention Center and downtown. 

Tom


----------



## Dan_Watson (Mar 1, 2008)

I'm all booked and registered.


----------



## Deckhead (Dec 9, 2010)

So far it's

The deckest of heads (*******)
the Punisher (little fella)
The Tom (old dude)
x-tremo and the dynamic duo (the posse)
Dan the Man (the driver)

for dinner? Anymore? Just trying to remember how to describe everyone:laughing:


----------



## Bedfordboy116 (May 11, 2014)

I like being a part of the dynamic duo. Looking forward to meeting all you folks my brother is always talking about. And as long as the business is paying, I don't care where we eat. I'm to poor to afford all that food...


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

Deckhead said:


> So far it's
> 
> The deckest of heads (*******)
> the Punisher (little fella)
> ...


I might see you guys on Saturday. I wasn't planning on going but now i"m thinking I might. I'd love to have supper with the group but I don't think I'll make the drive both days.


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

Pretty stoked Tom Silva is going to be there! Also there will be a one day only recon sale for Connect guests!


----------



## brhokel606 (Mar 7, 2014)

Spencer said:


> I might see you guys on Saturday. I wasn't planning on going but now i"m thinking I might. I'd love to have supper with the group but I don't think I'll make the drive both days.


I have 2 beds in my hotel room and you would be welcome to one of them, I'm not tall enough yet to require both. I'm paying for room anyway, so if you wanna come Friday night and stay til Saturday, I'll hook you up.

We can push the beds back apart in the morning if you do stay, LOL!


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

brhokel606 said:


> I have 2 beds in my hotel room and you would be welcome to one of them, I'm not tall enough yet to require both. I'm paying for room anyway, so if you wanna come Friday night and stay til Saturday, I'll hook you up.
> 
> 
> 
> We can push the beds back apart in the morning if you do stay, LOL!




I think Bruce is a good problem solver. It would be fun for you to come Friday night Spencer.


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

brhokel606 said:


> I have 2 beds in my hotel room and you would be welcome to one of them, I'm not tall enough yet to require both. I'm paying for room anyway, so if you wanna come Friday night and stay til Saturday, I'll hook you up.
> 
> We can push the beds back apart in the morning if you do stay, LOL!


This is kind of funny...my wife has a hard time wrapping her head around the whole idea of my "internet friends." 

So this morning I tell her that one of my "internet friends" is offering to let me stay with him on Friday night. "He's got an extra bed. He's a nice guy. About 6' 6". Bearded and kind of scary looking. He doubles as an undercover detective and typically has at least two guns at arms reach...and he'll be wearing a punisher shirt more than likely." :laughing: :laughing: 

I got the dear in the headlights look... :blink: 

As much as I'd love to I'm probably gonna pass this time. Being away all day Saturday will be enough probably. Having a kid at home now I like to spend more time at home with him, especially right now with the whole adoption process. I appreciate the offer big time though. Sounds like a blast.


----------



## Deckhead (Dec 9, 2010)

Just got a room at the Omni for Friday night. How far is it from the Festool from downtown? I just know I'm not going to be into driving after dinner and they have a nice sports bar at the Omni. Any one up for coming to get drunk there? I'll buy:thumbsup: (unless you drink a bunch:laughing


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Spencer said:


> This is kind of funny...my wife has a hard time wrapping her head around the whole idea of my "internet friends."
> 
> So this morning I tell her that one of my "internet friends" is offering to let me stay with him on Friday night. "He's got an extra bed. He's a nice guy. About 6' 6". Bearded and kind of scary looking. He doubles as an undercover detective and typically has at least two guns at arms reach...and he'll be wearing a punisher shirt more than likely." :laughing: :laughing:
> 
> ...


Yeah my wife calls you guys my "fake friends". :laughing:


----------



## Dan_Watson (Mar 1, 2008)

Californiadecks said:


> Yeah my wife calls you guys my "fake friends". :laughing:


I am going through the same thing right now. I'm not sure she believes me. :laughing:


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

At least three of the guys on here are real. I can't speak for the rest of you. :laughing:


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

brhokel606 said:


> I have 2 beds in my hotel room and you would be welcome to one of them, I'm not tall enough yet to require both. I'm paying for room anyway, so if you wanna come Friday night and stay til Saturday, I'll hook you up.
> 
> We can push the beds back apart in the morning if you do stay, LOL!


This combination would be hilarious, you claim to be 6'8 or so--my guess is your'e about 14" taller than Spencer. 

Tom


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

brhokel606 said:


> I am going to have to back out of the Connect event. Very bad weekend for me. Got my Bobcat S185 stuck, got that out using the Bobcat T590 but then got the tracked unit stuck bad. Took a specialized heavy duty towing company 4 hours to get tracked unit out, they had to use 600 feet of cable just to get to were I was stuck. Semi tow truck only had 250' on board, so we had cables and chains everywhere.
> 
> The ravine I was stuck in had several large trees down across it and we had to pull me out through ravine, sides way too high and steep. Was cutting a downed 40" diameter walnut and the root ball came free when the tree was cut, came down and hit me in the left shoulder. Pretty lucky i wasnt crushed actually.
> 
> Cost $1000 to get towed out. Ruined left side track on Bobcat, replacement is $2000. Best of all, I tore my rotator cuff....so looks like surgery very soon. So what I am trying to say, all my Connect money has been spent now! Sorry guys and I hope you all have fun


Damn Bruce. Sorry to hear about that. Was looking forward to meeting. Best of luck with your shoulder.


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

Well I think my partner and I are going. Not sure on dinner yet.


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

overanalyze said:


> Well I think my partner and I are going. Not sure on dinner yet.




Probably about a 2 hour trek for you guys also?


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

Spencer said:


> Probably about a 2 hour trek for you guys also?


Yeah...maybe a tad farther. I would love to have dinner and some drinks but I will be gone all next week for work so to keep the peace at home I better just do the day..lol!


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Peter Halle, a moderator at FOG gave me permission to copy and past this here. I did not receive the notice Peter did. I copied in its entirety. 


"I received the following info from Festool today and they asked me to cut and paste:

"We are very excited about Festool Connect this year! It is definitely going to different in some ways from past years. Chiefly that we are hosting it at our facility, which recently had an expansion. 

You'll be able to take in the day's events as well as tour our new building along with our expanded training center.

Now to the details:

There is a threat of rain leading up to the event and extending until Saturday. We had planned to host the event outdoors in the field next to our building. However, part of the threat is the chance of Thunderstorms on Saturday. In order to host a safe event, we have decided to go with our contingency plan to move the event indoors. We are still doing the event and every bit of it, just inside in our warehouse area and shipping and receiving docks.

Unlike Festool Connect events of the past where we had a fixed stage with rotating speakers and demonstrations, this year is a bit different. We are having a more flexible schedule that day so that everyone has a chance to mingle more, see more product demos up close and have the freedom to come and go as they please. We will have Tom Silva on stage at 11 AM to say a few words, followed by a "meet and greet" time. If someone is not able to come right at 9 AM they will surely get to see everything later in the day as well. Tool demos will run all day except when Tom is on stage. Likewise, the recon sale goes until 3. Lunch will be served until 3 as well.

Here is the general schedule for the day:

TOOL DEMONSTRATIONS & ROADSHOW TRUCK
9AM – 11AM
12PM – 4PM

RECON TOOL SALE
9AM – 3PM

RECON TOOL PICK UP
10AM – 4PM

ON-STAGE PRESENTATION
11AM Main Stage

BUILDING TOURS
9AM – 3PM

LUNCH AND MUSIC
12PM – 3PM AT THE FESTOOL GARTEN

GATE CLOSES
4PM

SHUTTLE SERVICE
8AM – 5PM

We are asking for all customers to park at another building in the business park (address below). There will be signs and attendants. Shuttles will run regularly all day. We will have three shuttles that hold 28 persons. Our parking lot is way too small for the crowd we are anticipating for the day. The shuttles will go from lot to lot and run from 8AM until 5PM. This is one hour before and one hour after the event to ensure everyone has a ride. 

Here is the address for parking:

135 North Mount Zion Road
Lebanon, IN 46052

NOTE: It was the "Pearson Education" building and still has a sign on it.

For the Reconditioned Tool Sale, it is a first-come, first-serve for a limited number of tools. Customers will be able to choose to take the tools with them that day or have them shipped to their preferred address. This is a credit-card only transaction. We are not equipped to handle cash or checks. 

So, again, rain is predicted for the weekend so we would highly encourage everyone to dress and prepare for that. We will still have the Roadshow truck open for tours and demos (it has a glass enclosure, so it is "weather proof" to a large extent). If there is lightning, we cannot use the trailer until it passes. In any case, rain or shine, the show must go on! 

On behalf of all of us at Festool, we look forward to seeing you this Saturday."

Tom


----------



## Deckhead (Dec 9, 2010)

Thanks for this Tom. I feel like festool should be paying you for all that you're doing for the rest of us who aren't nearby. I will probably mosy on in around 9am. I plan to sleep and enjoy kid free for an entire night:thumbsup:

Edit: but I'm sure I will still miss having the little rugrats wake me up at 6


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

I prefer they don't pay me or compensate me in any way. I've been accused of being a troll due to them giving me stuff. I can with all honesty say I've never received a single item from Festool without me in some way paying for it. 

When the Domino XL first came out they wanted to send me one to test, I had them send it to someone else.

This weekend will be an exception to my self imposed rule, I'll take all the swag I can get.:thumbsup:

Tom


----------



## Deckhead (Dec 9, 2010)

overanalyze said:


> Yeah...maybe a tad farther. I would love to have dinner and some drinks but I will be gone all next week for work so to keep the peace at home I better just do the day..lol!


You or Darcy or Spencer are more than welcome to join me at the Dolce Alexander because my wife talked me into a big ass room for one night on Friday telling me to enjoy the night from doing anything. Now, after paying for it I realize my idea of unwinding is more a couple beers and a comfortable bed with some tv (which is a rarity). She say's it will be good for me... We'll see. I think I could have spent half the money and been just as unwound.


----------



## Dan_Watson (Mar 1, 2008)

What's the best way for the dinner group to exchange contact info? 

Do we have a time and place set yet?


----------



## Deckhead (Dec 9, 2010)

tjbnwi said:


> I prefer they don't pay me or compensate me in any way. I've been accused of being a troll due to them giving me stuff. I can with all honesty say I've never received a single item from Festool without me in some way paying for it.
> 
> When the Domino XL first came out they wanted to send me one to test, I had them send it to someone else.
> 
> ...


Can you wear a large? I'll bring you one of my machinery guys shirts. My old companies shirts are all but extinct or they incredibly stink, but either way, TSA would stop me for having them.

I have to give him props for always pointing me in the right direction. Glenco machinery! Dude and his son are awesome. Said they would be glad to give you a shirt.


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Head count?

So far I know of 6.

Travis and crew.

Deck.

Dan.

Me.

Anyone have a preference? 

Tom


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Deckhead said:


> Can you wear a large? I'll bring you one of my machinery guys shirts. My old companies shirts are all but extinct or they incredibly stink, but either way, TSA would stop me for having them.
> 
> I have to give him props for always pointing me in the right direction. Glenco machinery! Dude and his son are awesome. Said they would be glad to give you a shirt.



I think I wear a large, I'll ask my wife when she gets home.:laughing:

Tom


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

Dan_Watson said:


> What's the best way for the dinner group to exchange contact info?
> 
> Do we have a time and place set yet?


I have the phone numbers for Tom, Andrew, and Spencer. I'll sell them to the highest bidder. :laughing:

Should we pick somebody for anybody who wants to get in on the dinner group to send a message to with their phone number? I would be happy to be that person if no one else is interested.


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Xtrememtnbiker said:


> I have the phone numbers for Tom, Andrew, and Spencer. I'll sell them to the highest bidder. :laughing:
> 
> Should we pick somebody for anybody who wants to get in on the dinner group to send a message to with their phone number? I would be happy to be that person if no one else is interested.


I think you'll be the first one there. 

My opinion, RAM would be our best bet. More of a "meeting" type place.

If we want something else I'll make a few calls tomorrow and see if we can get a space.

Tom


----------



## Deckhead (Dec 9, 2010)

Just a personal deal but I love the idea of German food from the midwest, we only have one decent one around here and he and I are on a first name basis. If not, I'm good with anything else, I'm not picky.

Tom's choice as far as I'm concerned, its his area.


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

We can get a table for 10 at Rathskeller for 7 PM on Friday. Anything larger and I have to call them.

I count 6, do we have 4 more?

Rathskeller is about 3/4 mile north of the Circle Centere.

Link to the menu. 

http://www.rathskeller.com/menus

Let me know ASAP.

Deck,

We have 2 great German restaurants within 10 miles of me. Due to my wifes food choices I've never been to either of them What till I make her liver dumplings next month. I'll use beef liver and tell her they're beef dumplings.

Tom


----------



## Deckhead (Dec 9, 2010)

Can anyone whos go8ng make sure Xtrememtbiker has their phone number? That way we can get something worked out for time when and where?

Of course if you don't mind?


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

tjbnwi said:


> We can get a table for 10 at Rathskeller for 7 PM on Friday. Anything larger and I have to call them.
> 
> I count 6, do we have 4 more?
> 
> ...


I'm good with the Rathskeller. Looks like some good food and good pricing. Will there be a problem with hanging out for a few hours there if that's what ends up happening? I'm sure there is somewhere we could migrate to if there was interest/need.


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

Deckhead said:


> Can anyone whos go8ng make sure Xtrememtbiker has their phone number? That way we can get something worked out for time when and where?
> 
> Of course if you don't mind?


I have everyone's phone number who has said they are going to dinner in this thread.


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Rathskeller 7:15 party of 10. 

If I need to change the number let me know ASAP. So far we have 6 confirmed. 

Oxtail soup for sure--Sauerbraten or Mixed Wurst plate--decisions, decisions.

Tom


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

Don't worry, Tom drives fast. He'll get here eventually.


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

Dan_Watson said:


> I'm in Ohio. I think.




I texted the number in your email signature. Might be an office number though. We are hanging out at a pub in Indy waiting for Dickhead to get here. He seems like a pub guy so I figured why not. It's also right across the street from his hotel.


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Frank Castle said:


> what?!


Hospitals don't work on Connect time.

Tom


----------



## Frank Castle (Dec 27, 2011)

tjbnwi said:


> Hospitals don't work on Connect time.
> 
> Tom


Roger that.


----------



## Frank Castle (Dec 27, 2011)

Since I Can't make it, I'm counting on you guys to send back full recon reports and pics.:thumbsup:

I'm living this one vicariously through CT attendance.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Frank Castle said:


> Since I Can't make it, I'm counting on you guys to send back full recon reports and pics.:thumbsup:
> 
> I'm living this one vicariously through CT attendance.


We can Facebook live some of it.


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

I made it. 

Not a record time for me but close. 

Tom


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Got my name badge today...unfortunately I have a Marching Band Competition tomorrow that I forgot about. It's Hannah's senior year and we are going to miss anything.

Have fun fellas!


----------



## brhokel606 (Mar 7, 2014)

Hi hope you guys are having fun and I am pissed I had to back out...shoot I was registered and everything!

I had my MRI this afternoon and they said it will be mid next week before anything is known on the damage I did to my shoulder. 

I am very envious right now of you guys!


----------



## Deckhead (Dec 9, 2010)

Met a bunch of the guys today. Travis and the dynamic duo are awesome cats to hangout with. Dan could have had a really bad time if he decided to drink more with me:laughing: Pretty sure I was the only one (but tried to drag Jordan with me) to say **** it, Im vacationing and drank enough for Venezuela. Back to the bar festool fanatics, I'll be the one who looks like **** and talking about how much I hate life:laughing:

Fun night fella's!


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

Deckhead said:


> Met a bunch of the guys today. Travis and the dynamic duo are awesome cats to hangout with. Dan could have had a really bad time if he decided to drink more with me:laughing: Pretty sure I was the only one (but tried to drag Jordan with me) to say **** it, Im vacationing and drank enough for Venezuela. Back to the bar festool fanatics, I'll be the one who looks like **** and talking about how much I hate life:laughing:
> 
> 
> 
> Fun night fella's!




Tom is sad you didn't mention him. He'll
get over it.


----------



## Deckhead (Dec 9, 2010)

Xtrememtnbiker said:


> Tom is sad you didn't mention him. He'll
> get over it.


Tom made it to his age by ignoring people like me.

Apparently you guys will make good life decisions as well. I went down to the hotel bar, had a deep conversation with one bartender (probably the equivalent of, "a good one thats local") and then apparently offended the hell out of a some black lady because I said "you people" or something. I was meaning women but she got all in an uproar so I told her, "don't sweat it, we're in the north and its not a hundred years ago... I can't like buy you or anything" Well that really pissed her off. (She had a horrible sense of humor) So she continued on about this and that and than I told her... "I wasn't talkinv about black people lady, chill, me and your husband were getting along... I was talking about women"

Enter tangent 2. Yada, yada, blah, blah, I hate you yuckity yuck. So I endured and laughed and then joked with her husband about how I think she liked me. Fun end of night. Nkt quite sure how I got back to my room but I'm here

And alone.

So I'm still married and happy.

That gentlemen, is a successful night:thumbsup:


----------



## Deckhead (Dec 9, 2010)

My face doesnt even hurt that bad:thumbup:

Good beer in Indy:thumbsup:


----------



## Frank Castle (Dec 27, 2011)

Deckhead said:


> ...That gentlemen, is a successful night:thumbsup:





Deckhead said:


> My face doesnt even hurt that bad:thumbup:
> 
> Good beer in Indy:thumbsup:


Moving good and early for a guy that's not sure how he got back to the room.:laughing:

Party On Wayne!


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

Cool event. It was nice to put a face to some of the names here and talk to some. Festool has some great facilities! Lunch was some killer food too!


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

overanalyze said:


> Cool event. It was nice to put a face to some of the names here and talk to some. Festool has some great facilities! Lunch was some killer food too!




It was good to meet you and your partner Andrew. Hope you guys made it back safe.


----------



## Deckhead (Dec 9, 2010)

Good times. Glad I got to meet you guys. Just stopped by Darcy's shop, he has some DAMN big stuff. Kind of funny that most people actually fit my imagination of who they were.


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Many thanks to all those who put up with me.

Tom


----------



## Bedfordboy116 (May 11, 2014)

We had a great time with everybody. It was cool to meet people, hang out, and just enjoy the weekend and the Festool building. Hope everyone made it home safe.


----------



## brhokel606 (Mar 7, 2014)

So did anyone pick up some recon tools? Were there good deals on them? 

How about swag? Did they give t-shirts, stickers or anything?


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

25% off, but that was no where near enough for the two hour line.


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

brhokel606 said:


> So did anyone pick up some recon tools? Were there good deals on them?
> 
> How about swag? Did they give t-shirts, stickers or anything?


Mini Sys, canvas bag, metric/imperial folding rule, note pad, pens and pencils and a really good lunch with 2 bars tickets. 

A lot of people stood in line for the discounted items. If you wanted they would hand you the form, you fill it out and hand it back in. No editing in line. 

I did not buy anything. 

Tom


----------



## Deckhead (Dec 9, 2010)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> 25% off, but that was no where near enough for the two hour line.


I was thinking about that on my drive back to the airport. I dont remember seeing any professional carpenters buying anything when we were out back watching the equivalent of the nascar oldies starring "old guy vs. Older guy"

Ladies and gentlemen, I am here to tell you... Do your life a favor and watch donnie baker and sipscribs to his youtubes. He is the most horribly awesome person on the planet. Talledaga Angels.:thumbup:


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

State Law.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Shake and bake


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

I was in line for a bit then said screw it. Later saw the order form and did it that way. CT sys vac.


----------



## Deckhead (Dec 9, 2010)

Anyone know if Dan and Justin made it back? Haven't seen either of them on here, course I've only stopped into this thread for a few minutes here and there.

I watched like 20 minutes of demo's saw the line and said hell no, and then just started talking to you guys and never really looked back. I will say that mini sys might actually get used in my truck, great pencil holder.


----------



## Bedfordboy116 (May 11, 2014)

brhokel606 said:


> So did anyone pick up some recon tools? Were there good deals on them?
> 
> 
> 
> How about swag? Did they give t-shirts, stickers or anything?




We got two more MFT's, another CXS, and a VAC SYS. And yes, the line to walk out the door with your tool that day was stupid long. We filled out the form, turned it in, and our stuff is shipping this week for free. No waiting in line.


----------



## Dan_Watson (Mar 1, 2008)

I am alive. Did not make it back with only one stop though. Around 1 am I had to take a nap at a rest stop. 

Tom's belly made the Festool FB page.


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Dan_Watson said:


> I am alive. Did not make it back with only one stop though. Around 1 am I had to take a nap at a rest stop.
> 
> Tom's belly made the Festool FB page.


I"M FAMOUS!!!!!

(good thing I lost most of my gut)

Tom


----------



## Justin Huisenga (Apr 10, 2013)

Deckhead said:


> Anyone know if Dan and Justin made it back? Haven't seen either of them on here, course I've only stopped into this thread for a few minutes here and there.
> 
> I watched like 20 minutes of demo's saw the line and said hell no, and then just started talking to you guys and never really looked back. I will say that mini sys might actually get used in my truck, great pencil holder.


I made it home fine. The guys backing into the loading dock had enough of a head start on me so as not to pose a problem. I did keep an eye out for random MFT's on the side of the road that may have fallen out of one of the hatchbacks that couldn't close. Bader mentioned he want a few more.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Kapex fits in a mini, cooper.


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

Here's to hoping they were shipping items in the order they received the form back. I turned ours in right at the end of the recon period. They are shipping you new items if they run out of recon items. Would be fun to get all that crap new for 25% off.


----------



## Justin Huisenga (Apr 10, 2013)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Kapex fits in a mini, cooper.


Yup, surprisingly roomy. I also learned that a Cayenne Turbo can flatten a traffic cone as fast as a regular Cayenne. Some of those guys should have been legally required to wear a helmet at all times or at minimum a sign saying, " Warning. I'm a moron" just as a heads up to the rest of us.


----------



## Deckhead (Dec 9, 2010)

Justin Huisenga said:


> I made it home fine. The guys backing into the loading dock had enough of a head start on me so as not to pose a problem. I did keep an eye out for random MFT's on the side of the road that may have fallen out of one of the hatchbacks that couldn't close. Bader mentioned he want a few more.


:laughing:

Yep, some hobo might find out he got more than beer money if he finds a nice festool box on the side of the road. Just look for the homeless guy with the best damned beer drinkin table around.

Some of those people were like women picking up a wedding dress, aside from the fact they were 85 and male.


----------



## Deckhead (Dec 9, 2010)

Justin Huisenga said:


> Yup, surprisingly roomy. I also learned that a Cayenne Turbo can flatten a traffic cone as fast as a regular Cayenne. Some of those guys should have been legally required to wear a helmet at all times or at minimum a sign saying, " Warning. I'm a moron" just as a heads up to the rest of us.


Well, none of us did go look at their name tags:whistling

Nothing like watching a slow speed (almost) collision between 2 station wagons.


----------



## Deckhead (Dec 9, 2010)

Just walked in the door for the first time since Fri. I promised Darcy I would let everyone know he is an *******:thumbsup: Great shop and area of the country though, so I guuuueeeessss I could deal with him again to play with Sarge. What a cool ass dog Sarge is!

Tom, Justin, Taylor, Travis, Jordan, Dan, Darcy, Andrew, Kurt (I hope I got that right), and Hans, great to meet you guys. Sorry if I was too big of a dick at times, I try to just keep it mediocre on a regular basis:whistling


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

Deckhead said:


> Just walked in the door for the first time since Fri. I promised Darcy I would let everyone know he is an *******:thumbsup: Great shop and area of the country though, so I guuuueeeessss I could deal with him again to play with Sarge. What a cool ass dog Sarge is!
> 
> Tom, Justin, Taylor, Travis, Jordan, Dan, Darcy, Andrew, Kurt (I hope I got that right), and Hans, great to meet you guys. Sorry if I was too big of a dick at times, I try to just keep it mediocre on a regular basis:whistling


Who's Kurt? :whistling


----------



## Deckhead (Dec 9, 2010)

Xtrememtnbiker said:


> Who's Kurt? :whistling


Either its Andrews partner or the guy we met yesterday... I don't pay that much attention to names.








Or much of anything.


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

Deckhead said:


> Either its Andrews partner or the guy we met yesterday... I don't pay that much attention to names.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well it's not Andrew's partner... :laughing:


----------

